# School Project!!



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone. This is a wee off topic. I have a school project that i'm working on.. Powerpoint... to be exact. I need some videos and pictures.. Can i use some of yours.. or do you know a website other than Youtube.. any suggestions or offerings
Thanks in advance


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

What kind of videos and pictures do you need?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Feel free to use any of the pictures from my blog - http://ltlor.blogspot.com/

Also, you can use any of my videos from YouTube as well - https://www.youtube.com/user/3fsh?feature=mhee


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Running jumpy crazy or just being a V... 
One last thing.. 
I need to do a chart....on excel
How much they eat compared to________?
How much exercise they need compared to_________?

thanks Threefsh, for the permission


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi! Feel free to use this fun video me and my husband put together of our girl, Lulu, and put on YouTube. It definitely showcases how crazy Vs are. Lots of crazy running, jumping and dog wrestling ;D. Good luck with your project!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzfcvR2rcc&feature=g-upl


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Lulu, that's a sweet video. I'm inspired now. Must make one


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, dmak! We're currently working on volume 2 . Fortunately, Lulu gives us lots of good material! Now whenever I hear that song anywhere, all I can think of is my crazy girl!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

You can use any of our picts on here or lincolnvizsla on Facebook.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

feel free to use any of my pics, some vids of Ruby on youtube too
http://www.youtube.com/user/harrigab1?feature=guide


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Feel free to use my youtube videos and pictures I have posted on here for your project. Here's link to my channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/BellaSuliko/videos?flow=grid&view=0

Would LOVE to see the project when it's done


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. I have some pictures of Ellie Mae but mostly sleeping. as we all know they are so fast and a cell phone camera just doesn't do justice.. he he.. 
As soon as i'm done with my Presentation i will try to get it somewhere for ppl to look at.. !!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one of Darcy swimming with moor hen chicks in the summer, it's not very good as I am a bit of a techniphobe....no animals were ever harmed in the making of the brief movie..


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

One last question.. .How do I create a video of my own.. All of yours are pretty **** awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you'll need to open a youtube account, they prompt you through it,,,it must be easy as I managed to do it


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

harrigab said:


> you'll need to open a youtube account, they prompt you through it,,,it must be easy as I managed to do it



Harrigab... hmmm yeah i'm like totally dumb when it comes to "making" anything cool.. I'll give it a try.. i have a pooh ton of pictures i'll just have to try.. i guess.. hmmm or HELP HELP LOL


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

*I know you are all CURIOUS BUT I GOT A 100% On my Vizsla PPT presentation.. there was alot of oooooo's and ahhhhhhhhh's *


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to hear!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Elliesmom,
You going to share with us? We could use some lightening up and a smile.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! 

Would like to see it if possible.


----------

